# Down South Lures



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Anyone tried these yet?

Got a package in my ditty bag at the Shallow Sport Tournament last weekend... thought they looked pretty good so I ordered a few bags. They were at my front door within 2 days.

Gonna give'em a work out down at Mansfield this weekend.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

*good luck*

the bottom one would be my go to for mansfield. they look good so let us know how you do!!!


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

I use the Pumpkin Chartreuse. They are pretty awesome.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I like them early in the spring when the bait is small and the trout are eating rain minnows. I'm partial to plum chart though. 


Cody C


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I like them, Mike makes some great plastics.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

They are really great lures. I like the size and color combos.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Question: Does it make much difference on these longer slim plastics if the paddle is up or down? The jig head appears to me to be upside down? Do these lures swim better this way? Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Just let me know how they hold up against a few bites. I hate lures that fall apart after a couple of bites or one a single hookup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I got the same ones at the SS tournament, only used the red with white tails...and every tail got bitten off. Went back to TTF killer flats minnow, same color, limited out on trout with ONE lure.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dampy said:


> Question: Does it make much difference on these longer slim plastics if the paddle is up or down? The jig head appears to me to be upside down? Do these lures swim better this way? Just thought I'd ask.


I was going to ask the same question.

I always rig mine with the flat/paddle side up.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Great plastics. I think Mike is working on some snake tail baits as well as some topwater plugs too.


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

I used them last summer and the worked great. They are a pretty tough plastic to.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

In regards to the tails getting bitten off. It happens to all baits to a certain extent. There have been times when the first fish bites off the tail. There there has been times when I have caught 30+ trout on one lure. 

Needle fish bite the tail off a lot. They are more of a finesse bait, designed to not overpower the fish. I designed it for finicky, spooky reds. I never thought it would grow into something I would "mass" produce. I designed them for myself and they took off from there. Sometimes they will outperform other plastics, then there are times when others in the boat are throwing TTF, Kelley Wigglers, etc and they beat me. 

My honest opinion is that if you are in fish that are eating it does not really matter what plastic you are throwing. I have the lure gig because I enjoy the hell out of it. It dang sure is not my day job.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Down South Lures said:


> In regards to the tails getting bitten off. It happens to all baits to a certain extent. There have been times when the first fish bites off the tail. There there has been times when I have caught 30+ trout on one lure.
> 
> Needle fish bite the tail off a lot. They are more of a finesse bait, designed to not overpower the fish. I designed it for finicky, spooky reds. I never thought it would grow into something I would "mass" produce. I designed them for myself and they took off from there. Sometimes they will outperform other plastics, then there are times when others in the boat are throwing TTF, Kelley Wigglers, etc and they beat me.
> 
> My honest opinion is that if you are in fish that are eating it does not really matter what plastic you are throwing. I have the lure gig because I enjoy the hell out of it. It dang sure is not my day job.


Keep up the good work, the lures look great.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Down South Lures said:


> In regards to the tails getting bitten off. It happens to all baits to a certain extent. There have been times when the first fish bites off the tail. There there has been times when I have caught 30+ trout on one lure.
> 
> Needle fish bite the tail off a lot. They are more of a finesse bait, designed to not overpower the fish. I designed it for finicky, spooky reds. I never thought it would grow into something I would "mass" produce. I designed them for myself and they took off from there. Sometimes they will outperform other plastics, then there are times when others in the boat are throwing TTF, Kelley Wigglers, etc and they beat me.
> 
> My honest opinion is that if you are in fish that are eating it does not really matter what plastic you are throwing. I have the lure gig because I enjoy the hell out of it. It dang sure is not my day job.


I'll keep using them, they do have a great action; maybe it was that batch of red/white because just the white part came off! Some of these other colors are getting a workout this weekend!


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

they all look good.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm glad yall liked, used, and ordered the lures from the tournament gift bag. Thats what they are there for, and a big thanks to Mike for donating 600 sample packs FOR FREE!!! 

Because I was so busy with the tournament I only got out to fish for a few hours Sunday but I was throwing that little clear speckled w/ chart tail in hopes to catch a red. That color combo has treated me well in the past with a chart jig head.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

We're did u buy them at


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

REDMAN1 said:


> We're did u buy them at


Google is your friend.

http://www.downsouthlures.com/

Any pictures of the A-Salt-Weapon lures?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

DSL, I like the description of your soon to be Topwaters! Hook set up sounds like a winner.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes,it is upside down.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Down South Lures said:


> In regards to the tails getting bitten off. It happens to all baits to a certain extent. There have been times when the first fish bites off the tail. There there has been times when I have caught 30+ trout on one lure.
> 
> Needle fish bite the tail off a lot. They are more of a finesse bait, designed to not overpower the fish. I designed it for finicky, spooky reds. I never thought it would grow into something I would "mass" produce. I designed them for myself and they took off from there. Sometimes they will outperform other plastics, then there are times when others in the boat are throwing TTF, Kelley Wigglers, etc and they beat me.
> 
> My honest opinion is that if you are in fish that are eating it does not really matter what plastic you are throwing. I have the lure gig because I enjoy the hell out of it. It dang sure is not my day job.[/QUOTE Honesty is as rare as a 30+ trout, it will get you everywhere. Thanks, good to see this once in a while.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Johnmyjohn, just speaking from the heart. As far as the topwaters, they are on hold. China put is on me, but my soft plastics are made in the USA. I will have a new plastic mold coming out soon enough. It is fairly detailed and the field tests have worked out just fine. 

Keep chunking that red/white tail. It is my favorite. I will have a lot more colors out on my website next week. Thanks for the support folks.


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*nice baits*

Mike donated some to the GRS. A lot of the anglers were impressed.

His baits look sweet behind a spinnerbait fishing for reds.:smile:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Tail down, Hook up.......


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Down South Lures said:


> Thanks Johnmyjohn, just speaking from the heart. As far as the topwaters, they are on hold. China put is on me, but my soft plastics are made in the USA. I will have a new plastic mold coming out soon enough. It is fairly detailed and the field tests have worked out just fine.
> 
> Keep chunking that red/white tail. It is my favorite. I will have a lot more colors out on my website next week. Thanks for the support folks.


Will the grey/clear with the pink tail be on the website? we had those in our shallow sport goodie bag and my other half caught several of the biggest trout of our trip on that color (she was pumped). That one was the winner hands down.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, they will be on the website sometime this week. Check by Friday and they should be on the site.


----------

